# Let's see your other dogs



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I know some of us have dogs other than maltese. But I think they need a chance to be shown off too.
Just about everyone knows my silly yorkie, Tinker - heck he thinks he's half malt.

But I want to see all your other doggies too. Pretty please?? And how do they all get along?? 

Here's a picture of Tink...not real recent, his hair is shorter now, but you get the idea  .
[attachment=61216:Winky_in_a_bow_tie.jpg]


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

No other dog here.. but just wanted to say that I love Tink and love that picture of his :wub: when did you take it? either I missed it or starting to lose my memory


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Jan 26 2010, 11:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877631


> No other dog here.. but just wanted to say that I love Tink and love that picture of his :wub: when did you take it? either I missed it or starting to lose my memory[/B]



Kat, that was taken a while ago, maybe even two years ago....I'm at work and don't have a recent pic of him here. :brownbag: Doesn't he look silly, LOL.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I have 2 pomeranian X's - Amber(7 yrs) and Roxy(3 yrs).
Roxy LOVES Milo! She's like a little mommy to him! 
Amber can take him or leave him(usually its leave!). She's not too fond of Roxy either but she can tolerate her more than Milo.
And Milo loves both of them!

some recent pics of the girls in the snow.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is my Katie..............aka Halstor's Kiss Me Kate , Kate, KatieDid, Katie Marie

she is a darling old gal nearly 13 years old. The most obedient dog I have ever owned. Has never ( NEVER) peed or pooped indoors. If she understands you she will do whatever you want, and always the first time. She has bad arthritis and has survived Mammary cancer. She was never bred ( she doesn't have the desired eye)or shown. To me she is a beauty. She still runs with the horses and barks up a storm when she knows a visitor is here but other than that she suns herself and naps most of the day. She tolerates my little Maltese and occasionally I will find her sharing dry kibble or sharing reciprocal licks on the face. She doesn't like to be climbed on, but after all what Sr citizen would?

We know that her days with us are numbered and we love, love, love her!

BTW I just love Tink and Roxy and Amber! Love Tink's expression and love the one of the Poms' running.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 26 2010, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877632


> Kat, that was taken a while ago, maybe even two years ago....I'm at work and don't have a recent pic of him here. :brownbag: Doesn't he look silly, LOL.[/B]


I went AWWWWH when looking at that face :wub: :wub: love that pose that he is giving you...the little collar that you have around his neck is also SOOOO adorable on him. Crystal wants for Tink to come over to her place this coming valentines :wub2:

edited: LOVE that action shot of Roxy & Amber and Cat's Katie looks pretty


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We have 4 Malts and a cocker named Amber and a cat named Harry,who really thinks he's a dog....
Amber at 2 months,love this piccie of her








Amber now,Princess Pinkie Pie








Harry getting a little fresh air


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

This is our Beagle Buddy. He thinks he is a small dog too LOL He loves to climb up in your lap and talk to you. He really is the sweetest dog and he LOVES Bailey and they will run like the wind together in the yard. He is really gentle with her too which is sweet.

Here is the handsome boy...
[attachment=61220:IMG_0740.jpg]

He has toys but would rather play with empty coke bottles LOL
[attachment=61221SCN7452.jpg]


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh Buddy looks soooo adorable and handsome - love those sweet looking eyes :wub: I didn't know that you have a beagle 

thanks for sharing


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Jan 26 2010, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877649


> We have 4 Malts and a cocker named Amber and a cat named Harry,who really thinks he's a dog....
> Amber at 2 months,love this piccie of her
> 
> 
> ...


 :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Here's Minka. She is the sweetest little thing and has the most sincerest eyes. I love her and Penelope so much!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

QUOTE (Bethy @ Jan 26 2010, 12:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877696


> Here's Minka. She is the sweetest little thing and has the most sincerest eyes. I love her and Penelope so much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg...Minka is gorgeous!!!!!! :wub:  :wub: May I ask what breed she is? Is she a Shih Tzu? She has the most beautiful and expressive eyes.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

2Maltmom, Tink is adorable!!!! :wub2: :wub2: Can you tell me more about Tink? I would love to have a Yorkie, someday. 

Here's Josey, my Shih Tzu.









Here's Mandy, my Bichon mix. Cody, my Maltese, was supposed to be in the pic, too. haha, He's hiding from us.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (Bethy @ Jan 26 2010, 12:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877696


> Here's Minka. She is the sweetest little thing and has the most sincerest eyes. I love her and Penelope so much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

QUOTE (SuziMalteselover @ Jan 26 2010, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877699


> Omg...Minka is gorgeous!!!!!! :wub: :wub: May I ask what breed she is? Is she a Shih Tzu? She has the most beautiful and expressive eyes.[/B]


hmmm .. Suzi, are you forgetting something?

*Edited:* oops! I guess I went clicking on "post a reply" to both posts and typing, the same time as you went to "remembering" what I was about to type/ask  LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE that pic of my Josey and Mandy looks as ADORABLE as ever :wub: :wub: :wub: thanks for sharing


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Err... well... after the little darlings Minka and Josey :wub: :wub: here's a GIANT one


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awe, there's Kizzie. She's beautiful, Lorraine. She has such a fab coat and darling face!!! But....where's Daisy?


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Bethy @ Jan 26 2010, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877696


> Here's Minka. She is the sweetest little thing and has the most sincerest eyes. I love her and Penelope so much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wub: :wub: :wub: 

she's a doll!!! i'm curious about the breed, too. 

i'd love the see a picture with your malt too...i bet the contrast is lovely  

..I'm enjoying seeing everyone's other babies!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Jan 26 2010, 12:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877649


> We have 4 Malts and a cocker named Amber and a cat named Harry,who really thinks he's a dog....
> Amber at 2 months,love this piccie of her
> 
> 
> ...



Amber is a cutie pie, but I love LOVE your kittie and his sense of R and R LOL


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Some holiday pics of Harley

Christmas (he needed a bath, but we were just playing around while decorating)










Halloween, dressed up to see the trick or treators


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

QUOTE (SuziMalteselover @ Jan 26 2010, 01:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877699


> QUOTE (Bethy @ Jan 26 2010, 12:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877696





> Here's Minka. She is the sweetest little thing and has the most sincerest eyes. I love her and Penelope so much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg...Minka is gorgeous!!!!!! :wub: :wub: May I ask what breed she is? Is she a Shih Tzu? She has the most beautiful and expressive eyes.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ahhh....thank you. Minka is a mutt. She is half yorkie and half poodle. I got her from a pet store and that was before I knew that you should NEVER get a puppy from a pet shop or BYB. Now I know better after the fact. But I love Minka with all my heart. Your baby is really precious too.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Jan 26 2010, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877758


> Some holiday pics of Harley
> 
> Christmas (he needed a bath, but we were just playing around while decorating)
> 
> ...


oh he is gorgeous!! :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

you said kitties right ? not just puppies....

Lily looking very comfy and cosy...

[attachment=61226:LILY_yar..._aaalily.jpg] [attachment=61225:LILY_yar...aaLily_2.jpg] 

[attachment=61224:LILY_yar...aalily_3.jpg]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (SuziMalteselover @ Jan 26 2010, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877705


> 2Maltmom, Tink is adorable!!!! :wub2: :wub2: Can you tell me more about Tink? I would love to have a Yorkie, someday.
> 
> Here's Josey, my Shih Tzu.
> 
> ...


Josie is one of my favorites!!! I just love that girl - she's such a great model!!!

Trust me, you don't want a "Tinker". Yorkies are fine, but Tink is a special dude. I adopted him as an adult right from a puppy mill that was raided and shut down. I've had him for three years now and he's still scared to death of everyone except me. He has so many issues... :blink: ...it's a shame. But he's happy in his little world and that's good enough for me.
Instead of living in a filthy cage, he now lives in the lap of luxury, and he's appointed himself as "head of security" in our home.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

all these "non-malt" babies are beautiful and are such good brothers and sisters to their little white siblings. This is a great thread! I don't have anyone but Hunter (and I'm glad 'bout dat! xoxo Hunter) but love seeing all yours!


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

Babydoll's "sister" is Sweetie a Toy Fox Terrier
They love each other, when we got Babydoll they had one dominance pounce and they have loved each other every since.










Heres the girls at the end of the bed sleeping together, Sweetie of course had to pop her head up cause she hate the camera!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Jan 26 2010, 05:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877792


> you said kitties right ? not just puppies....
> 
> Lily looking very comfy and cosy...
> 
> ...


Oh, Lily is gorgeous!!! Tell me, because she's white, is she deaf? I hear that a lot and was just wondering...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:smrofl: Sorry! Only kidding! Sassy is an only child :wub:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

No dogs here, yet. But I have two Ragdoll cats, Lexi and Luca, from show breeders--probably the most laid back, docile cats I've EVER met. 

Here are some shots of them :wub: 

Lexi: 









relaxing  









begging for treats


















Lexi with my parents' yellow lab, Roxy



















Luca: 

































the signature 'ragdoll flop'

Sorry so many pictures...i can never decide!!! :biggrin: i just adore them...


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 26 2010, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877814


> Trust me, you don't want a "Tinker". Yorkies are fine, but Tink is a special dude. I adopted him as an adult right from a puppy mill that was raided and shut down. I've had him for three years now and he's still scared to death of everyone except me. He has so many issues... :blink: ...it's a shame. But he's happy in his little world and that's good enough for me.
> Instead of living in a filthy cage, he now lives in the lap of luxury, and he's appointed himself as "head of security" in our home.[/B]


Tink is truly a special little man. You are his angel and he's yours. I can't imagine the horrors he has lived through. Sometimes, I think if they could only talk. He's now living the life he deserves because of you. What a special bond you and Tink share, a bond so beautiful and so profound....."some" people sadly will never experience during their entire lifetime.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Along with Jax & Kenzie we also have Joey. Joey is a Whippet, about a year old and around 30 pounds. He is incredibly sweet & cuddly. He will lay on the couch for hours under a blanket or on top of you. He makes a great baby sitter for my boyfriend's little sister (she doesn't want to move if he's laying with her). All of the kiddos get along great. We went with a great breeder for Joey and met the entire litter. We picked Joey because he was the sweetest one of the litter. (i.e. he got beat up by his sisters a lot!)

Joey & Kenzie curled up together (this happens often)
[attachment=61229:small.JPG]

Here he is trying to squeeze in behind my boyfriend's legs
[attachment=61230:Alex___Joey.JPG]

A Joey Nose!
[attachment=61231:joey_nose.JPG]

Joey at the park
[attachment=61233ark_joey.JPG]

As well as our 3 dogs pretty much our entire family has dogs. My boyfriend's mom has a Corgi & a Bernese Mountain Dog, His grandma has a Havanese, his aunt has a Kuvasz and his dad has a Westie... One day we'll have to get a picture of all of them together - but right now they are pups so you can't get them all to sit still!  My parents have a lab, but they are on the other side of the country.

Here's Jax & Charlie (he was about 5 months old) at the beach
[attachment=61232:jax_and_charlie.JPG]

I just love seeing all the dogs! They truly are amazing animals!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Angel's best bud, Annie. Annie's about a year older than Angel. When I moved to Arkansas, I had intended to only bring Angel with me. After the second trip to Arkansas, hubby & I decided that Angel and Annie missed each other too much. So, Annie now resides in Arkansas with Angel & me.
[attachment=61234:e_IMG_4940.jpg]

Here's Angel's other two siblings. They are in KY. Maggie is the black lab. We adopted her from a local shelter. She's about 8 yrs old. She's a big girl, but she is ever so gentle with the little one.
[attachment=61235:IMG_5790.jpg]

And, then there is Speckles. She is another one that we adopted. She's about 13. Speckles & hubby are having a discussion. Speckles' self appointed "job" in the house is to guard anything that smells good to eat. 
[attachment=61236:IMG_2780___web.jpg]


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jan 26 2010, 11:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877900


> [attachment=61234:e_IMG_4940.jpg][/B]


loooooove this picture :wub:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Hope this works, but here is Hunter. He's about 45 lbs. We call him our Retreagle! He is half golden retreiver and half beagle. He and Girlie are best buds. He is very gentle with her. They are always sharing toys and lap time.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 26 2010, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877847


> QUOTE (Maglily @ Jan 26 2010, 05:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877792





> you said kitties right ? not just puppies....
> 
> Lily looking very comfy and cosy...
> 
> ...


Oh, Lily is gorgeous!!! Tell me, because she's white, is she deaf? I hear that a lot and was just wondering...
[/B][/QUOTE]


thanks, she is the most gentle cat and very quiet but she's not deaf, luckily. As a kitten she had 1-2 very fine black hairs on her forehead. I read somewhere that if they have some sign of pigment they will not be be deaf...and of course, at about 8 weeks you can tell if a kitten can hear you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Jan 26 2010, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877863


> No dogs here, yet. But I have two Ragdoll cats, Lexi and Luca, from show breeders--probably the most laid back, docile cats I've EVER met.
> 
> Here are some shots of them :wub:
> 
> ...



they are beautiful...now I want one too!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Jan 27 2010, 02:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877863


> No dogs here, yet. But I have two Ragdoll cats, Lexi and Luca, from show breeders--probably the most laid back, docile cats I've EVER met.
> 
> Here are some shots of them :wub:
> 
> ...


OMG! Your cats are gorgeous!!! :wub: 
I'd love a cat but I've had a lot of allergic reactions around cats  

Milo loves my grannys cat, Ruby and also our neighbours cat :biggrin:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, she's not a doggy, but she thinks she is! Here is Meow Meow, my fatty tabby.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Jan 27 2010, 08:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877941


> they are beautiful...now I want one too![/B]


lol..they are great. BUT they shed shed shed. And it's literally the texture of bunny fur, so it's super fine/silky and makes its way into fibers of clothing which can be a huge pain. Another reason I decided to go for a Malt !  

PS Lexi's breeder just had kittens!!!  :HistericalSmiley:  

QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 27 2010, 08:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877944


> OMG! Your cats are gorgeous!!! :wub:
> I'd love a cat but I've had a lot of allergic reactions around cats
> 
> Milo loves my grannys cat, Ruby and also our neighbours cat :biggrin:[/B]


thaaaaaank you! they're my babies. too bad you're allergic..they are a lot of fun to have around and the best snuggle buddies (well...maybe after Malts..) Glad Milo likes cats, I'm hoping my baby will, too!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Jan 27 2010, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877946


> thaaaaaank you! they're my babies. too bad you're allergic..they are a lot of fun to have around and the best snuggle buddies (well...maybe after Malts..) Glad Milo likes cats, I'm hoping my baby will, too!![/B]


I'm looking up ragdoll breeders in the UK now lol!

never knew they were so big - up to 20lbs apparently!


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG, those Ragdolls are precious! I think I might need one too.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I rearranged my photobucket albums so I'm posting again, sorry!

Harley at Halloween:








Christmas:








One more w/ one of the cats and Bailey


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I adore everyone's photos! All the kitties are so cute, too!! The kitty, Lexi in the stroller...that pic is priceless. It's great to see Harley and Bailey again! :wub:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Amby @ Jan 27 2010, 10:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877950


> QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Jan 27 2010, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877946





> thaaaaaank you! they're my babies. too bad you're allergic..they are a lot of fun to have around and the best snuggle buddies (well...maybe after Malts..) Glad Milo likes cats, I'm hoping my baby will, too!![/B]


I'm looking up ragdoll breeders in the UK now lol!

never knew they were so big - up to 20lbs apparently!
[/B][/QUOTE]

lol..have you looked at this website? : http://www.tbrcc.co.uk/
It's got all of the registered/approved breeders in the UK. 

They do get big. They're a slow-growing breed (growing for the first 2-3 years) and Luca just turned one year and is almost 14 pounds. Lexi is 10 months and almost 13 pounds. Their color develops (becomes darker) as time goes on, too. Really neat..

QUOTE (SuziMalteselover @ Jan 27 2010, 12:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877990


> I adore everyone's photos! All the kitties are so cute, too!! The kitty, Lexi in the stroller...that pic is priceless. It's great to see Harley and Bailey again! :wub:[/B]


Lexi gets very well..uhhh..socialized by an almost-three-year-old I nanny. Lexi is completely unfazed and just likes to be held lol.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Jan 27 2010, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878030


> lol..have you looked at this website? : http://www.tbrcc.co.uk/
> It's got all of the registered/approved breeders in the UK.
> 
> They do get big. They're a slow-growing breed (growing for the first 2-3 years) and Luca just turned one year and is almost 14 pounds. Lexi is 10 months and almost 13 pounds. Their color develops (becomes darker) as time goes on, too. Really neat..
> .[/B]


I found 2 great show breeders near me - 1 30 mins away and the other about 2 hrs away.
I think I'd need more experiance with cats before I could get one though and also see if I actually am allergic to them.

I found out that theres a cat show on about 10 mins away from me next month so was gonna go to it but its on the same day as one of Milo's show


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (SuziMalteselover @ Jan 27 2010, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877990


> I adore everyone's photos! All the kitties are so cute, too!! The kitty, Lexi in the stroller...that pic is priceless. It's great to see Harley and Bailey again! :wub:[/B]


It's great to see Josey, Mandy and Cody too!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Here's YoYo--aka "Yodi" or "Yodes" or "Yodel." For ease of explanation, we say his breed is cockapoo if anybody asks. 
[attachment=61444:0077.jpg]


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

Here's Diesel's brother, Beemer, on the left. Diesel is in the middle and my MIL's malt Sammy on the right.


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow! How do I resize that????


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

From my album, Monsieur Charles, the Chihuahua/something mix, and Madame Moonie (Muneca), the Maltese/Pekingese mix. 










From my flickr album, my latest, a small mini schnauzer, uncropped ears, undocked tail, and cute cute cute that way. :wub: I got her last fall after someone else bailed her out of the shelter the day before her PTS date. The vet and other shelter staff had taken a great interest in her and even gave her a dental. She has 4 teeth left! The furry face hides that. 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4158897668/


----------

